# Work out routine for electrician



## !Tom (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi there. I am a 3rd year apprentice, just turned 30, in good shape, was a labourer for years before, but have been having lots of joint and tendon problems. The last thing I feel up to after a day of tough work is going to the gym, but I'm wondering if any of you have had any luck with a short work out keeping things glued together? If so what's your routine?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Deadlifts, overhead presses, and some rows or any exercise that strengthens your upper back/shoulders.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe some guidance from a physical therapist.


----------



## !Tom (Dec 8, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> Maybe some guidance from a physical therapist.


Yeah for sure I was planning on making an appointment but I wanted to get started in the meantime while I'm off for the holidays.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Worked for a General Contractor that had all the trades do a morning stretch and flex. It is based on what the Japanese do and involves bending and stretching. It was laughable at first because we simply aren't used to doing this but it was actually very useful and it went from a joke to guys actually enjoying it because they could feel the benefits 

Look into Japanese stretch and bend routines 
Do light work outs after work 3 times a week. 
Don't try to get big just try to stay in shape and be careful doing exercises that puts stress on your knees ie full squats. 
Definitely do a stretch and flex routine for about 10 to 15 minutes. As you get older you get hurt more by awkward movements and reaching for things that you used to be able to do so stretch and stay limber


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

All about warming up and staying stretched out, especially when the mornings start off cold. For the summer, use ice on problem areas when taking a break. Knowing when to stop it, before something goes critical. Reading the signs that your body is telling you. I could have avoided both the Lateral Epicondylitis of the right arm and Plantar Fasciitis of the right foot, IF I didn't ignore the "check engine light". As far as "heavy lifts" are concerned, that's what lift gates, fork lifts and youngsters are made for.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

bostonPedro said:


> full squats


 Consider doing goblet squats or goblet box squats if back squats give you problems.
Here is a free beginner program...
https://kizentraining.com/p/4weekbeginnerprogram


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

bostonPedro said:


> Worked for a General Contractor that had all the trades do a morning stretch and flex. It is based on what the Japanese do and involves bending and stretching. It was laughable at first because we simply aren't used to doing this but it was actually very useful and it went from a joke to guys actually enjoying it because they could feel the benefits
> 
> Look into Japanese stretch and bend routines
> Do light work outs after work 3 times a week.
> ...


A big powerhouse job that I worked on in the 80’s used a Japanese firm that designed a portion of it. They would all line up each morning and exercise for about 5-10 minutes. They were/are way ahead of us in many ways.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

One thing that I'd recommend when you start getting those aches and pains: Get thee a Rumble Roller and a lacrosse ball, and start digging. 












Although it basically amounts to digging out the knots and kinks, there is a real scientific sounding term for it now, "self applied myofascial release" or just "self myofascial release" which is kind of queer but it's useful for search engine purposes.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

As far as the workout part goes it can be very tricky in the trades. A lot of what you see or read about is fine for a person that just sits on their ass other than their workouts. If your job has you sitting in a cubicle or sitting in a job trailer all the time, either way that's all sitting, you can handle a lot of workout, in fact you need it to offset all that sedentary time. 



(Now to be fair if you're under a lot of stress, even just in a sitting on your ass job, it still limits your available energy, but it's not the same as being physically drained. Anyway...)


If you are digging trenches, humping materials, or pulling wire all day, that is much different. I think you have to budget your energy and only put into your workouts what's left after work. You don't want to burn yourself out. 



I was very slow to figure this simple thing out. What I do is try to come up with a minimal core of work that covers the main things and gives a lot of bang for the buck for the energy invested. If there's a little energy left over for exercise, that's all I do. If there's more, I do more.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are that active at work, then you really don't have to work out that much. You should focus more on your diet. 

If you are that drained after work, you might be out of shape. If the work itself isn't getting you into better shape, then bad or excessive food is probably your problem.

For years I worked my ass off and I always had energy after work. I usually did sidework for another 4 hours. When I only worked 8 hour days I usually would hit a heavybag for 15-20 minutes as soon as I got hime, right before taking a shower. I think that is one of the best workouts and is over quickly, everyone could fit 15-20 minutes into their day, and you were going to take the shower anyway.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good shoes/boots are a must, knee pads or one of those kneeling pads when you’re on your knees working feels much better. Nothing wrong with workouts or physical fitness, but I think the stretching out before hand is probably the key to helping with the aches. Staying within a normal weight range helps too. Lighter lunches. Less sugar help keep the weight down.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Swimming and sex.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I’ve been on jobs with two different GCs that required a morning stretch and bend. Both companies were huge into safety. They must have some statistics that show a stretch and bend before work reduces injuries. I think it also shows discipline. You had to sign in every morning, and it started at 7:00. With a big crew you had to be there by at least 6:50 for sign in. If you missed it, you weren’t allowed to work that day, although I don’t think it was enforced. You definitely didn’t want to be the guy showing up late. 

They also did a quick safety talk and daily job briefing. Each foreman had to describe where and what they would be working on. The whole thing was done by 7:15. Some days they handed out safety rewards. It actually was pretty good. 

I know an older mason that swears by yoga. He says he wouldn’t be able work anymore if he didn’t get into it. Your ailments sound closer to what was bothering him. A co-worker of mine that just retired said he had to do leg lifts and stretches before he even got out of bed in the morning. I think that was his morning routine from age 60 to 65. He may still be doing it?

I would look into yoga. I really have to start doing something myself.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I work out every weekend. 12oz curls :drink:


----------



## !Tom (Dec 8, 2013)

So this turned out to be a popular topic. I read all your replies thank you for taking the time to share. Im definitely siding with the idea of something that takes the least amount of energy.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Exercise routine: Get up 4:00 am. Slurp 1/2 pot of coffee and two eggs and three bacon. Drive and shake fist at slowpokes in the left lane. Drive and shake fist at the pedestrians dashing late for the street crossings after the light turns green going straight ahead. Unload van , tools, ladders, wire, stuff, stuff, more stuff. Sweat. Slam down lunch - in ten minutes or less. Get up and sweat. Up and down, up and down, up and down..... Drill drill drill, pull, pull, pull, staple staple staple...... Drive home and shake fist some more at other drivers and walkers. 


It's like I was Jack LaLane or something. ..............................


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

!Tom said:


> The last thing I feel up to after a day of tough work is going to the gym,


Get a home gym. You can get a quality one at Academy Sports for a ridiculously low price....most likely cheaper than a few months of gym membership.
Work on your lats, traps and triceps. Upperbody tone is key to feeling good after a long day. If it's your legs, get a treadmill. 
See a doctor before you start any rigorous workout plan.
Toning will benefit you no matter what job you have.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

bostonPedro said:


> Worked for a General Contractor that had all the trades do a morning stretch and flex.


I do a similar thing, but I call it a wipe and flush. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow! It must be nice to flush.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I read all the answers and think CoolWill had the most accurate answer.

Cardio is king!


----------



## stevemark (Nov 25, 2019)

About heating up and remaining loosened up, particularly when the mornings start off cold. For the late spring, use ice on issue territories when taking a break. Realizing when to stop it, before something goes basic. Perusing the signs that your body is letting you know.


----------



## Manthradon (Jan 27, 2020)

Keep up with mobility and stabilization exercises...Kettlebells are pretty sweet for accomplishing this without destroying your shoulders knees and back.

I was recently the lucky recipient of a Lumbar Spinal Fusion, corrective exercises and calisthenics are pretty much a life sentence to help manage pain and prevent further injury...

Also be sure to DRINK LOTS OF WATER and stay away from inflammatory foods.


----------

